# Road to Hana



## Kona Lovers (Jul 16, 2008)

How early of a morning should one start on the drive to Hana (July vacation) from West Maui (Kahana area), without stops, to arrive around noon?  Also, is there a particular day of the week that is generally better to go than others?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 16, 2008)

Driving to Hana without stopping is like driving the Pacific Coast HW without stopping.  Why would anyone do it? 

Takes about 2.5 hrs so leave at 930 am and arrive really disappointed that you didn't have any time scheduled to see the beauty of the Hana HW.

Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, Sterling.  That's what I figured, and will plan on the stops.  

BTW, you are right on about PCH.  It's one of our favorite journeys.

Marty


----------



## alanraycole (Jul 17, 2008)

*Regardless of what time you want to arrive in Hana...*

Leave Kahana early enough to be in Kahului at dawn. Stop to get gas and a quick bite to eat at McDonalds and then head out. This way you will have the road almost to yourself. Bring a guide book and follow the advice, at least what the guide considers "must sees," and "must dos." If you get to Hana sooner than you want to, enjoy the black sand beach or a walk around Hana. Before you head back, make sure you drive beyond Hana to the Seven Pools and enjoy yourself along the way. 

This drive is the most beautiful driveable stretch of Maui... stop to smell the "roses."


----------



## daventrina (Jul 17, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> ... Bring a guide book and follow the advice, at least what the guide considers "must sees," and "must dos." ...


Maui revealed... all guide book are not created equal. We have a number of them and this one is the best.


Kauai Kid said:


> Takes about 2.5 hrs ...
> Sterling


We'd plan on a least 3 hours (well, that is not entirely true. If we go this trip we're planning on about 20 minutes- it's good to be a pilot). Expect that it could take as many as 4. Are there any road construction delays lately?
http://www.kitv.com/news/16900138/detail.html?rss=hon&psp=news


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok guys- leave your resort at 7 am to get on that Road so you can enjoy it. We thought no issues 4 hours and that would be enough time. We were very very wrong as newbies to not realise that at 15 mph it would take twice that one way. The last 10 miles to Oheo Gulch is 5 mph a shared 1 lane. But what a waterfall you will see on the way.

Please don't make the same mistake. Leave earlier. There are also some roads to drive down that take time off the main Hana Hwy. One of them was not worth it at all. Forget Nahiku Road that is mentioned in the Revealed Book. It is paved now but there the road is private at the end where there is suppossed to be a lookout and it takes forever to get there. It is also not the most beautiful foliage as mentioned and there are houses that are very run down. A total waste of our time and it made me very nervous. I did not feel safe.

We left West Maui at 8 am. At 9 am were past Paia to milemarker zero Hana Hwy. It took us until 4pm to get to the Oheo Gulch /7 pools.(worth seeing) That is late in the day and you have to drive back. Took 2.5 hours to get back to Paia (no stops)and another 1 hour to get to Ka 'anapali. We stopped about 8-10 times. Most were short 15 minutes.

Not only did we have the Revealed Book but DH downloaded this e book and it was as good or better. I think it cost $14.95. The real pain was me reading where to or where not to stop while we were watching mile markers. Now I know where to go and where to spend more time.

Hana Highway Mile by Mile-Road to Hana and Beyond 4th ed-Johnand Natasha Derrick

http://www.lulu.com/content/765714

You can pick up a nice map of the island at any tourist brochure. Says Air Maui. It was great and we used it all week.

There is nothing much in Hana but I knew this before we went. 

Garden of Eden-rated a must stop $10.00 per person. Nice but IMHO drive on and save the hour you spent there. Better things to see.

You really want to stop and if possible swim at this Black Sand Beach. It is right out of a dream and I could have stayed there all day. There is a blow hole and lava arches and true black sand. Some of the other touted Black sand beaches were not really black. It is called Wai'anapanapa State Wayside Park. It is a paved road but the books say it is dirt. It is a short road. There is a rest room. Walk to the left to get to the beach.

Hamoa Beach is also a short road. Lots of surfers and an island with two palm trees at the top. 

 You really want to spend time at Oheo Gulch. You can swim there. The rocks are really slipery so where proper shoes. Pay a small entrance fee as it is within Halakaela Crater but the pass is good for 2 days so you can drive up to the crater another day. You will walk down a path to get there. The upper path takes you to a bamboo forest which I forgot about. 

I will also tell you that we drove past the Ritz in West Maui and there are incredible views and a couple of places to snorkel MM 31 or 32. Not a lot of places to park and just like the revealed book says there is a run down part that is not friendly somewhere around MM 38 or 42. What views as good as Hana without the waterfalls.


I wish I knew what I just wrote before I went. I hope this helps you and have a great time. Maui is indeed a piece of heaven.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 17, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Leave Kahana early enough to be in Kahului at dawn. Stop to get gas and a quick bite to eat at McDonalds and then head out. This way you will have the road almost to yourself. Bring a guide book and follow the advice, at least what the guide considers "must sees," and "must dos." If you get to Hana sooner than you want to, enjoy the black sand beach or a walk around Hana. Before you head back, make sure you drive beyond Hana to the Seven Pools and enjoy yourself along the way.
> 
> This drive is the most beautiful driveable stretch of Maui... stop to smell the "roses."



Eat at McDonalds while on vacation?   Wow


----------



## alanraycole (Jul 17, 2008)

*Keep in mind that there is no place to eat until Hana...*



rifleman69 said:


> Eat at McDonalds while on vacation?   Wow



What else is open at dawn? I'm not the packed breakfast/lunch type of guy, if I can help it. McDonalds is not great, but ya gotta eat. (There are some stands along the way, but they are more for snacks than meals... at least at the ones where I stopped.)

Passing through Kahului at dawn might not be easy for some, but, for someone from the Eastern Time Zone, it is a piece of cake. You really do have the road almost to yourself following this strategy. I enjoyed my trip so much more this last time than the other time when I went later in the day. The other time, I felt I was in a day long traffic jam.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses, this will help us plan our excursion, especially the book referral, Daventrina, and the details of your trip,  Pcgirl54.  

Alanray, I'm with you, MCD's is food and helps one get on the way.  I like the idea of very early and the road uncrowded.  Thanks again. 

Marty


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 18, 2008)

rifleman69 said:


> Eat at McDonalds while on vacation?   Wow



We stopped at McDonalds after our round-the-circuit trip to Hana.  It was one of the most delicious meals I've ever eaten.

Hint: Pack more food than you think you'll eat.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2008)

We like to stop at Mama's Fish House and we have been lucky to get in at least twice. At one time, it was almost impossible to go there without reservations. We had to sit in the bar but that was OK with us as we were hungry.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mama's Fish House in Paia is as good as Tuggers said. Easily $50pp lunch or dinner and worth it. I never have spent that before but we were in Maui. Killer view so go in the daytime. I would save this for another day as you will be tired and want to conserve time to do Hana or be too tired after Hana to really enjoy the place. Concierge can make reservations for a table by the water. It does not look like much from the outside but the decor,service,food presentation and view are just wonderful.

On the less expensive side in W Maui.in Whalers Village is the Hula Grill. $10-$12 for lunch. Sit at the tables that face the water but have a sand floor. It can't get better than having your toes in the sand facing the islands and nice weather. Again what a view!

In the Revealed book there is a simple place where they cook burgers and hot dogs,Hawaiian Shave Ice and banana bread. It is called but is not really Halfway to Hana. Notice the boar's heads on the house next to the food stand. Burgers were $5 or $6. Banana bread loaf and Hawaiian Ice $3-$4 range. Nothing fancy but you do not have to pack lunch.

In Maui and IMHO worth seeing is IAO Needle State Park. 30-45 minutes is plenty of time. Stunning scenery. It is in central Maui up a mountain road past the a Nature Science center.


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2008)

I've done the Hana trip many times. (I have relatives on Maui). There is a great hike you can do once you reach Seven Sacred Pools that goes to Waimoku Falls, the biggest waterfall on Maui. It's 4 miles round trip so it may be too much for a one-day trip -- but it's wonderful if you can make the time. I would also highly recommend staying overnight so you can really enjoy the drive back  -- and have a more leisurely time in Hana. There used to be a State Park campground at Seven Sacred Pools. The weather is often perfect there so all you have to do is put out a blanket and sleep under the stars. It is quite spectacular! Last time I was there, I stayed one night at a B&B in Hana that was also a flower farm. It was a bit humid (it is a rain forest!) but beautiful. I've had flowers sent from this flower farm on many occasions since this visit. (I'm not remembering the name at the moment but if anybody is interested, I'll do some research and find it again.)
See www.hawaiiweb.com/maui/sites_to_see/WaimokuFalls.htm[/url] for info on the falls.


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hana Hotel*

I always recommend the Hana Hotel.  This time I'll give you an additional reason why: great bathrooms!  Its a good place to clean up after you hike to see the waterfalls and rain forest.

I'm sure the hotel won't appreciate my giving everyone this info.  So have lunch at the hotel while you are there.  The food is great (but service is slow).


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2008)

I couldn't believe how slow the service was and we didn't have a good experience at all.     This was on Easter day a few years ago and we had made reservations but we were late.  By the time we came, most of the seafood was gone already so we ate other left-overs but then about ten minutes before they stopped serving, they brought a lot of seafood out.  

What really irked us is that the help helped themselves to all these goodies while we had a bad meal.  They filled their boxes full.  I like the idea that the help can eat what is left over but they should have served it first to the guests which they didn't when we were there.  We never got our drinks either we had ordered when we came in until almost after dinner.  

Yes, this is a very bad review so we didn't go back the next easter again as we did the same road to Hana and one more time after that.  Instead, we stopped at Mama's Fish House on our way back which is so much better.  

On top of that, I got sick on my way home and they had the nerve to tell me that I was car sick.  I spoke with one of the employees and that's what she told me instead of apologizing.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 18, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> What else is open at dawn? I'm not the packed breakfast/lunch type of guy, if I can help it. McDonalds is not great, but ya gotta eat. (There are some stands along the way, but they are more for snacks than meals... at least at the ones where I stopped.)
> 
> Passing through Kahului at dawn might not be easy for some, but, for someone from the Eastern Time Zone, it is a piece of cake. You really do have the road almost to yourself following this strategy. I enjoyed my trip so much more this last time than the other time when I went later in the day. The other time, I felt I was in a day long traffic jam.




A bowl of cereal is overrated I guess...to each their own.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 19, 2008)

rifleman69 said:


> Eat at McDonalds while on vacation?   Wow


Here is a good reason not to...
In Waimaia on the Big Island a Big Mac Value Meal was $9+
Where is the value in that?
Had lunch downtown Kona, Ocean front fresh Ono Fish & Chips that were ono - $8.50 each


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 20, 2008)

What we liked about McDonalds in Hawaii last year were the taro pies.  Something McD's here at home didn't have.

Marty


----------



## Dave*H (Jul 20, 2008)

daventrina said:


> Here is a good reason not to...
> In Waimaia on the Big Island a Big Mac Value Meal was $9+
> Where is the value in that?


Order off the value menu.  Double cheesebuger and a side salad - $2.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 21, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> What we liked about McDonalds in Hawaii last year were the taro pies.  Something McD's here at home didn't have.
> 
> Marty



This year we had kaipu (sp?) pies, which were coconut cream pies.  They looked delicious, but alas I couldn't justify the calories.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 22, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> This year we had kaipu (sp?) pies, which were coconut cream pies.  They looked delicious, but alas I couldn't justify the calories.



Didn't you know that vacations are calorie-free zones? 

Marty


----------

